# Dirk's Fund-Golden Ret. hit by car and is Blind. Please help this dog.....



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation made - Way to go Dirks!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Karen.... It was a bittersweet reunion between Monte and JP, we all had tears in our eyes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

MARY:

I will be crossposting to some of my friends after Church, so they can send to all they know for donations for Monte's Surgery on May 18th.
Monte and JP deserve to stay together and Dirk's Fund is coming to their rescue. 
You are wonderful!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww the poor puppy! I'll be praying!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Because of everything Monte and JP have been through and the mom lost her job, Dirks is going to keep the care of Monte up, The animal hospital we use, has agreed to discount his meds and vet care, grooming, (not his eye surgery not the same place) and we at Dirks will pay for it as long as Monte is alive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

That is wonderful of your vet to give you a little discount on Monte's meds, etc.

Is his eye surgery scheduled for this Tuesday, May 18th?
Is the eye surgery so Monte can see again, $3,000?


----------



## Trish106 (Feb 13, 2009)

Donation sent! I also sent this out to my entire email list. I know we can get this done and even if we can only donate $5.00 each, that'll go a long way to getting this done!

What a touching story and what an absolutely beautiful golden boy!

Thanks, Karen, for all that you do to help so many puppers! You are the Dog Angel! This wonderful forum is loaded with angels and I know this is going to have a very happy ending.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Dirk's Fund. What a great thing to do. There are times when I wish rescue could help owners find a way to keep their dog, this is one of those situations and it just makes my heart feel good to know Dirk's has helped this man keep his dog. 

Wonderful.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We have adopted two beautiful goldens from Dirks Fund and have stayed in touch and supported them. Bob and his volunteers are terrific and any donations will be appreciated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mary:
> 
> That is wonderful of your vet to give you a little discount on Monte's meds, etc.
> 
> ...


The surgery is tomorrow Karen. We just went and dropped him off at 3pm today for his pre surgery stuff. The surgery is 3000.00 for both eyes. Monte has a special fund for this and anything over above his surgery cost, the funds will go for his care in the future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Monte!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We just sent a chip in donation. I've never used that service before, so I hope it gets to the right place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Any word on how Monte's surgery went?
When will he be able to go home to his owner?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Monte's surgery went great, we pick him up tomorrow am and he will go back to the animal hospital we use for a couple days. The nurses said what a difference in Monte's energy level, not seeing to seeing.... a whole different dog! Thanks to all that donated to his surgery and helped make it possible for him to see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

How exciting!
So Monte can see?
God Bless him!


----------

